# Nurafin Plant Gro and water changes?



## TetraUK (18 Nov 2011)

Hi Guys,

Please could you give me a little guidance on the what to do after a water change in regards to the need to re-dose my aquarium plant feed.  So confused as to what to do  

I have started dosing my aquarium with Nutrafin Plant Gro... I know it's a very basic option and not something members here would probably  use but as I already had it and want to go for a low tech option I thought I would give it a try for now.

The first initial dose was done a few days ago, but there are limited instructions on the bottle and the website isn't much help eiter. 

Question I have is do I re-dose for the amount of water changed each time? ie. twice a week or do I have to buy a test kit and check the levels of chelated iron and only redose if needed?


Thanks for your time,

TetraUK


----------



## CeeJay (19 Nov 2011)

Hi TetraUK

I would be inclined to dose for the whole tanks volume. You just need to make sure that it contains everything the plants need. If it has the contents on the bottle look out for N, P & K (although the fish waste will provide some of these) and Trace elements.
You won't need to purchase a test kit, that's for sure. Keep a close eye on your plants health. That's the only test kit you will need   .
If you see any signs of algae on your plants, then the plant is failing, so you will need to remove infected leaves and up your dosage.
One of my tanks is a heavily planted low tech. The plants get fed once a week and it doesn't get any water changes   (except for when I moved it two weeks ago). I know this is frowned on by some around here, but it works   . The only maintenance this tank gets is a filter clean now and again.
This tank is now in it's third year and it still has about 12 of the original residents


----------

